# ~September's Pictures~



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

I decided to make a new picture thread, since it's not a pair anymore, and the title was messing with my ocd. Hope nobody minds! Also going to post the photos from the other thread, so I can have everything here. But I do have some new ones I'll put at the bottom! 

Maple











Sugar









Sweet-Tea












New pics!


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww they are all ridiculously cute. Baby rats <3


----------



## CJMoore (Jul 30, 2013)

So so cute!!!! I bit yiu are getting so excited!


----------



## YourSoJelly (Apr 22, 2013)

Are they dumbos? I LOVE baby dumbos!


----------



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

Siringo said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwww they are all ridiculously cute. Baby rats <3


Thanks!



CJMoore said:


> So so cute!!!! I bit yiu are getting so excited!


I am, I can't wait for the next couple of weeks to be gone 



YourSoJelly said:


> Are they dumbos? I LOVE baby dumbos!


I think so! I'm not really good with this stuff lol


----------



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

Should be picking them up on the 26th or 29th 

I've settled on two sets of names, but can't choose between them!

Set 1

Siren (Maple)
Sedna (Sugar)
Selkie (Sweet-tea)
Set 2

Pixie (Maple)
Fae (Sugar)
Sprite (Sweet-Tea)
I'm leaning more towards the first set, but I don't know


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

Ohhhhh my goodness!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

Thankfully, Maple isn't showing any ill effects from her scare a few nights ago, physical or mental


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

Have I not read closely enough somewhere to learn what TBRR stands for? 
Rat rescue? Tampa Bay Rat Rescue?




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

The Biscuit Rock Rattery. I'm the one doing the watermarking, though, as I told the breeder I would when I asked permission to repost the pictures.


----------



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

5 more days


----------



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

Crappy phone pic of the cage!



That empty space halfway up the left side is where I'm going to be putting the shelf, and the wheel will probably be going under that. Once I get the shelf in, I'll take better pics with my camera, but I was tired after all that work putting the shower curtain rings through the stupid vertical bars, so it wasn't worth the extra effort to dig out the camera and usb cord when I'm not even done yet.


----------



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

More cage pics, as promised! And I have some of the girls, too. They're home!    



This was my favorite thing I made them--It's a dig box, with shredded paper, shredded toilet paper, shredded cardboard, cheerios, and freeze dried mealworms all mixed in together. They already love it!




Random bird perch I found in the garage un-used, and a glass bowl from the dollar tree for food.


Basket with shredded paper for digging


Cereal box with shredded paper for nesting


A swing of sorts, made from the leftover shower curtain hangers


A corner hammock strung across the door


Litter box


Just a rope for climbing


And a hammock


Top


Bottom



Pics of the girls to come, I have to resize them all


----------



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

On the way home, in the travel cage


Had to use the fleece for the cage, replaced it with towel in travel cage for some one on one time.


















Someone got jealous when their turn was over..


----------



## CrayonWinter (Sep 29, 2013)

love their little ears!


----------



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

Gave the girls a kong filled with mushed up banana! Froze it to make the banana last longer without getting that gross brown color it changes to so fast. I know they loved it because they shoved it in the nest lol. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

Also, ignore the little dots, those will probably be in a lot of my posts now, because I can't hit enter to start a new line of text. I only have that problem on this forum, but I don't think anyone else is having it


----------



## Mouse (Aug 13, 2013)

Is Maple the one with the white coming up her side?


----------



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

Mouse said:


> Is Maple the one with the white coming up her side?


 Yes and no! That was her name at the breeders, I changed it to Siren. And the other beige one is Sedna, and the black and white rex is Selkie.


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

I love sweet tea. So stinking cute.


----------



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

Siren has a new preferred hiding spot lol





And the breeder messaged me tonight about a little boy that's come up available.. I'll more than likely be bringing him home early December, he'll stay with her until he has the neuter and has healed from it fully  So he can stay with one of her calm boys instead of being alone.


----------



## agirl65 (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh my gosh these are all so cute!!!


----------



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

The contents of my pocket apparently called for investigation, lol.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I love the kong idea! is the kong ment for small dogs? or can you get one ment for small pets.


----------



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

I think you can get one for ferrets but I just picked up the one meant for small breed puppies at my local pet store


----------



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

Cage cleaning day! Zip tied the wheel stand to the side of the cage so it would stop bouncing around when they run, and put a fleece cover over the shelf. Snipped off the bit hanging down after the picture


----------

